# Hello all .



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

So I am fairly new to chicken breeding . I did have a few hens years ago that I bought from a neighbor and one happened to lay eggs and somehow I ended up with 30+ after a while so I am by no means experienced but this year I decided to try it again and approach it in a more serious manner . I've done my research and stalked these forums for a while so figured I'd go ahead and post now . I currently have 30 chicks . And have 78 more headed to me within 2 weeks . I have more than enough space to house diff breeds separately and will post pics when I'm done with the coop. Shocked me to see that many people don't see a profit as that is my main intention but we shall see how this goes for now here is my current flock.

























Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

But little bunch ya got there. I make enough to support my habit, but that is it. I go big in the spring, but like to keep things simpler I the summer. 


Jim


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome to chicken forum!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi pypy_chicks. Welcome aboard. Sounds like you're going to be keeping very busy!  Where are you from? What kind of chicks are you going to raise?


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Just moved back to fl which is where I'll be keeping all my chickens . And currently I have RIR , barred rocks ( not enough I want more cause they're my fav) ,copper marans and the ones I have coming are Cochin and Silkie bantams and 2 bundles of assorted chicks .


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Where abouts in Florida are you? I'm here in Central Florida with my ever growing flock! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Suwannee county-Northern Florida . And today my flock grew to 57!! One doesn't look to healthy but praying she makes it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

